# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  ADSL në Shqipëri më në fund

## qoska

Me ne fund dhe per ne shqipetaret erdhi sherbimi ADSL pak i shtrenjte per mendimin tim po shyqyr dhe kaq.
Atehere tarifat ishin si me poshte:
Ip dinamike,bandwidth 256/64, 9000 leke (te reja)/muaj dhe tarife instalimi me duket 17000 leke me sa duket duhet ta blesh modemin e ADSL.

Kjo ishte per persona per biznes kishte per me shume shikoni gazetat e sotme dhe do i keni te gjitha ose tek atnet.al duhet ti kene publikuar dhe aty.

Une do keshilloja 3 veta afer te merrnin nje sherbim te tille dhe ta ndanin mjaft i leverdisshem pasi 9000/3 = 3000 leke mese normale me duket mua.

Gjithsesi shpresoj qe nga kerkesat qe duhet te jene te shumta te ulet sadopak edhe cmimi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## reni00

qoska kush e ofron kete sherbim albtelekom???

----------


## qoska

po pra eshte i fresket fare  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Piranha

nqs kerkesat jane te shumta atehere cmimi do te mbetet njesoj per kohe te gjate....nje zgjidhje e mire do te ishte sikur te hynin dhe menyra te tjera lidhjeje interneti qe cmimi te ulet sado pak.....pa konkurence nuk ka ulje cmimi... :shkelje syri:

----------


## Wordless

9000L te reja i bie afersish 75 per 256/64!!! Jashtezakonisht shtrenjte.

----------


## qoska

epo kjo eshte e mira e monopoleve bejne cte duan perderisa eshte e vetmja kompani qe ka linja per te ofruar kete sherbim ajo ben ligjet.
Pasi nje ISP shqiptare qe do te ofroje sherbim DSL duhet te pakten te paguaje 4000leke te reja vetem per qirane e linjes ne muaj ose 200-300 euro per ta bere te veten  :i ngrysur: 

Dhe derisa cmimi antenave te bjere albtelecom do te beje ligjin shpresojme qe me privatizimin e saj tju vije dhe ndopak llogjika  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## iliria e para

Vertete tuk qenkan cmime te pakuptueshme!
Ne Shqiperi me ato standarde, gadi nje rroge e nje puntori.
Ne EU eshte nga 20-30  ne muaj.

----------


## benseven11

Serveri i albtelekomit duhet te ofroje  paketa cmimesh te ndryshme .Per banoret nje cmim 25-30 dollare ne muaj lidhje pa kufi 24 ore duket i arsyshem.Per perdorime me te kufizuara duhet te jape perseri opsione abonimi.Psh nje cmim me i ulet per nje mesatare kohe perdorimi interneti 5 ore ne dite.Per perdorim interneti 12 ore te caktohet nje cmim tjeter.Kjo jep mundesi qe te perdoret nga nje mase e madhe njerezish,qe zgjedhin cmimin qe u pelqen.E njejta gje per bizneset. Cmime te ndryshme per kohzgjatje te ndryshme perdorimi.Jo te gjithe njerezit dhe bizneset e perdorin internetin njelloj.Ka qe mundta perdorin vetem 4-5 ore ne dite,ka qe mund ta lene kompjuterin te lidh me internetin 24 ore.Mund te vihet edhe nje opsion cmimi me leke/ore perdorim interneti.Mundesite jane shume te medhaja per tekenaqur te gjithe kerkesat me cmime te arsyshme.Krijimi i nje plani marketimi dhe servisi te differencuar do krijoje nje klientele abonentesh shume te madhe,si dhe do krijoje me shume te ardhura per telekomin.Ai cmim fiks90mije leke ne muaj,eshte absurd,nuk merr parasysh fuqine blerese,vendosja e cmimeve kerkon studim,ndryshe do perfundojne me 100-200 kliente gjithsej,gje qe eshte shume qesharake, nuk justifikon mbajtjen e nje ISp dhe potencialet e sherbimit.Pavarsisht nga shpenzimet e bera ne ngritjen e serverit si dhe shpenzimet qe do kene ne servis dhe mirembajtje,i del qe me nje numer shume te madh klientesh do krijojne nje fitim shume me te madh krahasuar me nje cmim qe te largon 90 mije lek.Bjeri kalemit....

----------


## qoska

o lale keshtu e hengren dhe me ISDN ata
une nuk i marr vesh pse e bejne kete po shpresojme te privatizohet se kur e ka shteti smerret vesh sa veta i fusin hundet

----------


## Lov!

Ti merr nje sherbim 2 here me te mire sesa albtelecom (gati falas) per nje pagese 5 here me te larte?! BooH

----------


## ArberXYZ

> Me ne fund dhe per ne shqipetaret erdhi sherbimi ADSL pak i shtrenjte per mendimin tim po shyqyr dhe kaq.
> Atehere tarifat ishin si me poshte:
> Ip dinamike,bandwidth 256/64, 9000 leke (te reja)/muaj dhe tarife instalimi me duket 17000 leke me sa duket duhet ta blesh modemin e ADSL.
> 
> Kjo ishte per persona per biznes kishte per me shume shikoni gazetat e sotme dhe do i keni te gjitha ose tek atnet.al duhet ti kene publikuar dhe aty.
> 
> Une do keshilloja 3 veta afer te merrnin nje sherbim te tille dhe ta ndanin mjaft i leverdisshem pasi 9000/3 = 3000 leke mese normale me duket mua.
> 
> Gjithsesi shpresoj qe nga kerkesat qe duhet te jene te shumta te ulet sadopak edhe cmimi




Ky eshte nje cmimi shume i shtrenjte?!

Por mire dote ishte sikur nje linja ta merrnin 3-4 perdorusu ne menyre qe cmimi te ulet.

nje pyetje kisha, meqe jam fillestar:

Linje interneti me perdorim 24 oresh, me linjen e albtelecomit, sa kushton ne nje muaj?

Dhe ka ndonjefare cilesie?

----------


## ainfg5

> epo kjo eshte e mira e monopoleve bejne cte duan perderisa eshte e vetmja kompani qe ka linja per te ofruar kete sherbim ajo ben ligjet.
> Pasi nje ISP shqiptare qe do te ofroje sherbim DSL duhet te pakten te paguaje 4000leke te reja vetem per qirane e linjes ne muaj ose 200-300 euro per ta bere te veten 
> 
> Dhe derisa cmimi antenave te bjere albtelecom do te beje ligjin shpresojme qe me privatizimin e saj tju vije dhe ndopak llogjika



Te gjithe hajdute njelloj jane. Ne Itali ofrojne sherbimin shume kompani por cmimi eshte i njejte: 39.95=36.95+3(qeraja e modemit) ne muaj per 4Mb-Down/256kb-Up. Ky eshte "TRUST" kompanish njelloj si monopoli i kompanise se vetme, dhe ofertat qe kushtojne me pak jane vetem sa per publicitet ne te shumten e rasteve dhe ne fund te kushtojne me shume ose po te jete me te vertete pak, pergjigjja eshte  pothuajse e njejte: Na vjen keq por linja jote nuk mbulohet nga ky sherbim bli perkundrazi ate 36.95 qe funksionon shume mire (skandaloz eshte Tiscali ne publicitete te tilla ("Merde direi"). Kostoja e aktivimit (154,99  per te gjithe operatoret!) eshte e falur dmth e aktivojne gratis. E ca te them me teper: doni sherbim pagujeni kjo eshte filozofia e "tregut te lire" (nenkupto monopolizuar ketu).

ah harrova: per vete e kam filluar nga 128/64 deri sot 4Mb/256kb cmimin e kam patur te gjitha vitet "fiks-fare": 39,95 ne muaj.

bye, bye

----------


## qoska

Por tek ty aman cilesia e sherbimit rritet me te njejten pagese kurse ketu ngelet po e njejta me te njejten cilesi :P.
Kesaj cfare ti thuash?!!!

Nesje shpresojme gjithmone se me mire do te behet, kjo na eshte bere moto per momentin  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Gepardi

ADSL ka filluar te shperndaje dhe Albania Online me Tarife 35$/Muaj dhe Setup-Fee 150$

Shikoni www.albaniaonline.net

----------


## ArberXYZ

> ADSL ka filluar te shperndaje dhe Albania Online me Tarife 35$/Muaj dhe Setup-Fee 150$
> 
> Shikoni www.albaniaonline.net


Per sa ore mund ta perdoresh internetin me kete cmim?

----------


## qoska

Gepardi bazohesh ne website apo ke informacion tamam?
Sepse me sa di une ata ta ofrojne ate sherbim jo me ADSL por me fibra optike dhe vetem nqs kjo fiber ka kaluar ne nje distance 200m-400m afer shtepise.

----------


## Gepardi

Mesa kam pare une reklamen 24 ore ne dite. Interneti te vjen nepermjet linjes telefonike (ne frekuence tjeter pa zene telefonin).

----------


## Lorencone

Ne shqiperi ja fuskan me top.Ketu ku jam une ADSL eshte 19.99 ne muaj kurse per studentet si puna ime i kemi gratis 10mb lan connection (Finland)

----------


## Tom_Sojeri

E vetmja menyre per te shperndare internet ne shqiperi eshte me ane te antenave.Nuk ka albtelekomi linja tokesore aq te mire sa te perdori adsl.mund te shkoj deri diku jo larg vetes por jo me shume.Sa per albaniaonline perdor antena 2.4 GHz qe po zevendesohen me 5.8 GHz edhe sa per sherbimin e saj "adsl" perseri po te linjat e albtelekomit do kaloj kshuqe prap nuk behet gje.Linjat fizike ne shqiperi i zoteron vetem Albtelekomi e gjersa ai te jete i shtetit mos shpresoni ndonje gje te madhe nga ai.

----------

